
GitHub: Degraded Performance on Issues, PRs, Dashboard, Projects, Notifications - pretty_colors
See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.githubstatus.com
======
kevcampb
By degraded performance they mean, it's broken but we don't want to admit to
breaking SLAs

